# Oki White Toner Transfers vs. Plastisol Transfers?



## AZJR87 (Mar 6, 2018)

We are thinking of picking up an Oki white toner printer to handle small 1-3 shirt jobs we often get requests for. We recently came across these "white toner" printers that appear to be perfect for our needs since they don't have the maintenance requirements or high costs of a DTG machine. Our biggest concern is the quality, how does it compare to traditional screen printing or plastisol transfers? I am trying to avoid that vinyl sticker feel/look if possible. 

From what I have read so far the rip software plays a big part in these printers, but assuming I have the rip software can I expect a good quality transfer that would be worth the $25 cost we would have to charge for it to make sense to do? 

If anyone knows of better way to handle small runs please let me know!


----------



## CSTOWN_ (Sep 17, 2018)

Oki white toner printer can print like a picture. There are no restrictions on patterns and colors, and it doesn't need to be weeded like HTV.


----------



## ChargedKO (Jul 29, 2019)

I would like to know the same. I hope to hear from other member that hace compared them.


----------

